# Archie comics introduces gay character



## yezt (Apr 28, 2010)

http://www.cnn.com/2010/SHOWBIZ/books/04/23/archie.gay/index.html?iref=allsearch

I guess the writers decided Archie didn't have enough gay sexual tension.


----------



## Sam (Apr 28, 2010)

One of the characters has a name inspired by mine. lol


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 28, 2010)

100 more comics until the Betty v. Veronica v. Kevin : WHO WILL ARCHIE CHOOSE? spectacular deluxe issue.


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Apr 28, 2010)

I wasn't even aware the still made that comic!

What's next? Little Orphan Annie? Ziggy?


----------



## xcliber (Apr 28, 2010)

Lol @ some of the moronic comments on the news page.

edit:
For a minute, I thought this was going to be about Rotor the Walrus from Archie's Sonic the Hedgehog comic series. This isn't the first time Archie has tried to put a gay character in one of there comics.


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Apr 28, 2010)

xcliber said:


> Lol @ some of the moronic comments on the news page.
> 
> edit:
> For a minute, I thought this was going to be about Rotor the Walrus from Archie's Sonic the Hedgehog comic series. This isn't the first time Archie has tried to put a gay character in one of there comics.



this can only end like the others.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 28, 2010)

People still read that comic?


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

Tycho said:


> People still read that comic?



QFT.

I skip over it when I see it in the papers. At least, I think that's what I skip over.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 28, 2010)

Fandom /i/ NAOW :V
(yes I am joking)

But seriously, who reads this comic still?


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Apr 28, 2010)

When I first heard this I wondered was Archie still being published? I guess I was wrong.


----------



## Tao (Apr 28, 2010)

The comments on the CNN page are hilarious.

"Sick of all this homosexual propaganda their trying to teach children."


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 28, 2010)

Cool.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 28, 2010)

xcliber said:


> Lol @ some of the moronic comments on the news page.
> 
> edit:
> For a minute, I thought this was going to be about Rotor the Walrus from Archie's Sonic the Hedgehog comic series. This isn't the first time Archie has tried to put a gay character in one of there comics.



What. Are you serious? How is Rotor gay? Keep in mind I haven't been following Sonic that closely since, oh, '96-ish


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

I've never read the Archie comics but I'm aware of their existence


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 28, 2010)

Heh, it's been years since I've read any Archie comics.
Nice to see they're moving ahead.


----------



## xcliber (Apr 28, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> What. Are you serious? How is Rotor gay? Keep in mind I haven't been following Sonic that closely since, oh, '96-ish



It never surfaced in an actual comic. The creators had plans to do so, but later shot down the idea. Sorry I don't have the link anymore. Found out about it on sonicretro.org.

So "officially" Rotor has not been portrayed as gay.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 28, 2010)

Now if they decided to make Archie fall in love with the new gay character...that'd be rather odd, now owuldn't it?


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 28, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Now if they decided to make Archie fall in love with the new gay character...that'd be rather odd, now owuldn't it?


and suddenly my interest in the series is renewed!


----------

